
Ask HN: Good resources to learn about design, UI, UX? - ePierre
I often see comments about how libre and open source applications are ugly or are poorly designed (from a human interaction perspective).<p>What would you (or the design team in your company) recommend reading to better address this? I&#x27;m looking for anything:<p>- books about general design concepts to keep in mind when building something (preferably computer software)
- best practices in terms of UI&#x2F;UX
- good guidelines from existing projects<p>Thanks!
======
zpeti
This was always my favourite and started me off on the path to good UX. Save
the Pixel: [http://benhunt.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/01/STP2-1d.pdf](http://benhunt.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/01/STP2-1d.pdf)

------
ljoshua
I’d highly recommend the Refactoring UI book:
[https://refactoringui.com/book/](https://refactoringui.com/book/)

I’ve gained a ton from the principles laid out in it, and it’s geared more
towards the non-designer (think: engineer) which is perfect.

~~~
ePierre
Thanks! I'll check this out.

